# Deep frying cornish hens



## budz (Jan 31, 2006)

I do my turkeys at 350 degrees at 3 minutes per pound with the breast tempture at 165 degrees.
I have five (5) cornish hens that I want to deep fry.
Do I use the same formula for the cornish hens as I do the turkeys?

Thanks,

Budz

I can't believe somebody couldn't come up with an answer for deep frying cornish hens.
I found an excellent recipe on another site if anybody would like it.

Budz


----------

